

Packery, a JavaScript layout library - okal
http://packery.metafizzy.co

======
okal
This looks interesting, but I'm not sure the creator understands how the MIT
License works.

~~~
egeozcan
Exactly what I thought. I suppose the correct way would be to open source it
under GPL and relieve the developer of the GPL's duties when a commercial
license is purchased.

